# Synthroid question



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Had TT 5/25, then was on 88 mcg of synthroid until 7/5 when I was very hypo and the bumped it to 112mcg. Is this a "normal" dose? I am feeling shaky and am occasionally short of breath, feel like I've gone hyper. Don't have another blood draw till the week of 8/13.
Still on Lopressor...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It depends on your age, size, activity level, and how your body processes the drug. But yes, 112 is definitely "in the ballpark." (I currently take 137 mcg...female, age 42, weight 125ish pounds, medium activity level.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was started at 50 (?????) and also got very hypo. I went from 50 to 100 and I did feel very hyper and weird for a while....it went away in about a week to 10 days.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd be better able to judge by the symptoms if I was not on lopressor which masks some of them.

Well, good to know I am on a reasonable dose, btw, male, 57, just got up to 138, reasonably active and highly stressed.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi, I had my TT on 6/15 and started 100 mcg. of Synthroid 2 days after surgery. I just started at 112 mcg. yesterday and feel fine so far. My TSH was 6.15 on 100 mcg (after 6 weeks). My free T4 & T3 were in range though, so he upped the Synthroid to 112 mcg. to lower my TSH. I have to wait 6 weeks until my next labs.

I'm a 38 y.o. female, 5' 4", 118 lbs, very active. I have Graves Disease (hence the TT).

Alexis


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I'd be better able to judge by the symptoms if I was not on lopressor which masks some of them.
> 
> Well, good to know I am on a reasonable dose, btw, male, 57, just got up to 138, reasonably active and highly stressed.


Masnufacturer recommended dose is 1.7mcg per kilogram.

138= 62.5957 kg X 1.7 = 106.41

112 mcg is close enough. Honestly, you should have been started on that dose.

When I had my TT I asked specifically for the manufacturer recommended dosage. WHile I had to eventually add Cytomel I am still on that dose.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm... that calculation has me at 91 mcg., but the 100 mcg. (6 weeks had me at a 6.15 TSH). I'm on 112 mcg. now (2 days so far). I guess it's a ball park figure, but a good starting point for dosing (the calculation). I'm hoping the 112 mcg. will do the trick.

Alexis


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It sounds like you are just going through a normal adjustment. Try and hang in there because it takes six to eight weeks for the thyroid replacement to fully get in your system.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Life style and muscle mass has a lot to do with it too. By those guidelines, I should be on 112. I'm on 150 and would not be able to function on 112. So, that's just a starting reference point.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

May go early for blood work, shakiness has gotten worse and very visible again in my hands, shortness of breath comes and goes but has become more prevelant also, body feels like someone turned the switch to vibrate. Add in very sore neck and shoulders. BP and pulse are normal as I am on Loressor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> May go early for blood work, shakiness has gotten worse and very visible again in my hands, shortness of breath comes and goes but has become more prevelant also, body feels like someone turned the switch to vibrate. Add in very sore neck and shoulders.


 That does sound similar to what I felt like when I was very hyper--I was just crawling out of my own skin. And your neck and shoulders may be sore because you are unconsciously trying to hold your head still; my head would not stay still and I would tense my neck up, especially at night, trying to keep it from shaking.

When are your next labs scheduled?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I'd be better able to judge by the symptoms if I was not on lopressor which masks some of them.
> 
> Well, good to know I am on a reasonable dose, btw, male, 57, just got up to 138, reasonably active and highly stressed.


Wish you could switch that around. Reasonably stressed and highly active! Do you have time to walk outside a bit every day? It could do wonders for your mind and your body!!!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Would love to have time for walks, up at 5:00 not home till 7:30 then it is time for housework, etc, don't sit down till 9:00.

Labs scheduled for next week.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Had labs done this morning. Should know results tomorrow


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Would love to have time for walks, up at 5:00 not home till 7:30 then it is time for housework, etc, don't sit down till 9:00.
> 
> Labs scheduled for next week.


You definitely have a very very full day. Hopefully that will change for you soon so you can have some "me" time.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, got blood work back and my TSH was 48 (don't have the range or T3/4) which the dr said is very high, I can't get out of my own way, I'm exhausted. To make matters worse I've been diagnosed with anxiety disorder and PCP put me on an anti-depressant. Getting aches, pains in neck and back as well as shortness of breath and shaky. Endo didn't want to increase synthroid, wants to wait a month but I think I'll call tomorrow and ask that she increase the synthroid. All I want to do is sleep.
Also diagnosed with Prostatitis, on antibiotics, Flowmax and ibuprofen.


----------

